# visual differences b/w aquarium and terrarium



## Jasone510 (Jul 24, 2004)

I just bought a 40 gallon tank (36x15x17) and I want to be absolutely sure that it is an aquarium and not a terrarium before I fill it with water. Is there any way that I can tell the difference between the two. The lady I bought it from was pretty clueless when it comes to aquariums. The tank is brand new and real cheap so I picked it up anyway. I would appreciate any help. Thanks.

Jason


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

youre probobly fine either way fill it up and tap on the glass a bit if it breaks take it back...if the tank was called a critter cage it is a terrarium.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

terrariums will break eventually. Maybe not right away, but the glass isnt thick enough to support the weight of the water. I dont know how to tell what is what, its not real obvious IMO.


----------



## Jasone510 (Jul 24, 2004)

I cant really take it back, since I bought it from someone off of craigslist.com (classifieds). I measured the glass thickness and it is around 5-6mm. I need some opinions here.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, that is like 1/4 of an inch. Seems strong enoug for a 40 to me. I have a 40 long, and it seems like mine is no thicker.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

as long as its not over 18 inches tall or more after 4 feet in length its fine ia m using 1/4 plate for the face of my 8 foot custom tanks i can get away with it because they are shallow only 18 inches with only -one foot of the glass hight being exposed and the rest supported by frame


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

seems perfectly fine...


----------



## Jasone510 (Jul 24, 2004)

alright...sounds good.


----------

